# Office 365 >  >  Power BI tools available in Office 365

## arthurcomulas

Hi Friends,

I have register myself in Office 365, to play with Office 365 Business Intelligence tools..
coz many of  my friends told me there was Power Query. Power Maps, Power Pivot.. and few Power puff girls also..

but I am not able view any extra feature.. and my ribbon is also same as previous office 2013..

How to enable those Power feature and finally how to use them.. 

______________
ARTHUR COMULAS

----------


## Andy Pope

Maybe these articles will help.

http://blogs.office.com/b/office365t...ffice-365.aspx
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...104080667.aspx

----------


## arthurcomulas

Thanks man
do you dont have Like button like facebook!!! :Cool:

----------


## FDibbins

If this answered your question, please take a moment to mark the thread as "solved" - it helps keep things neat and tidy lol, and consider adding the reputation to those that helped (see points 2 & 3 at the bottom of my FIRST post to this thread)

----------

